# Looking for an upgrade mod for my Gladius



## rawdawg (Jan 25, 2012)

She is a little outdated and needs a makeover. PM with any ideas. I'm looking to keep her in service for a few more years.


----------



## jake royston (Jan 25, 2012)

I have one that was for sale on the marketplace that is modded with an xpg r5. the tint is very close to neutral. i also have the mod-u-lok holster.
Pm me if your interested. 
Jake


----------



## rawdawg (Jan 28, 2012)

jake royston said:


> I have one that was for sale on the marketplace that is modded with an xpg r5. the tint is very close to neutral. i also have the mod-u-lok holster.
> Pm me if your interested.
> Jake




I really wanted to just upgrade the one I have currently. But it doesn't look like anyone is able/willing to do it. I'll PM you for the info.


----------

